# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  «Լսի՛ր ինձ» չպատմված պատմություններ ատելությունից անդին

## Ռուֆուս

«Լսիր ինձ» վավերագրական ֆիլմը պատմում է Հայաստանում ԼԳԲՏ (լեսբի, գեյ, բիսեքսուալ, տրանսգենդեր) համայնքի մասին:

2012թ. DIY փաբի պայթյունից և բազմազանության երթի վրա հարձակումից հետո ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի մասին քննարկումները մեծ թափ ստացան և շարունակվում են մինչև այսօր: ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի դեմ ուղղված քննադատական ու ագրեսիվ խոսակցությունները շաղախեց ԼԳԲՏ մարդկանց դեմքերը, արգելափակեց հնարավորությունը հասկանալու, թե ովքեր են այդ մարդիկ, որոնց թշնամի են համարում ու որոնց նկատմամբ ծայրաստիճան ատելությամբ են լցված:

«Լսիր ինձ» ֆիլմում ԼԳԲՏ համայնքի 10 ներկայացուցիչ համաձայնեցին տեսախցիկի առջև խոսել իրենց մասին: Պատմելով իրենց մանկության, ինքնության, ինքնաճանաչման, ընտանիքի հետ հարաբերությունների մասին և իրենց ձայնը լսելի դարձնելով` նրանք ԼԳԲՏ անձանց դեմքից մաքրում են հասարակության քսած շաղախը:

----------

Progart (14.07.2017), Rammstein (14.07.2017), Sambitbaba (14.07.2017), Աթեիստ (14.07.2017), Արէա (14.07.2017), մարդագայլուկ (14.07.2017), Վոլտերա (14.07.2017), Տրիբուն (14.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուֆ, բա մնացածն էլ ասա՝ Ոսկե ծիրանի հետ կապված սկանդալը, բան։

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Գրաքննություն․ «Ոսկե Ծիրանը» չի ցուցադրի ԼԳԲՏ թեմայով երկու ֆիլմեր*

*
Մայր Աթոռն է հորդորել «Ոսկե ծիրանին» չցուցադրել ԼԳԲՏ անձանց մասին ֆիլմերը*

----------


## Արէա

«Ոսկե ծիրանի» ծրագրի համակարգողը պարզաբանում ա խնդիրը. 




հ.գ. Ճիշտ ա պարզաբանում ա ընդամենը թե ինչու են ծրագիրն ամբողջությամբ հանել, իսկ թե ինչի պիտի հանեին հենց այս ֆիլմը, այդպես էլ կարծես չպարզվեց։ Դահլիճ չէին տրամադրում, թե՞ ինչ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Արէա ջան, էս տղան ոնց կարողացել, կրուտիտ ա լինում։ ՆՓԱԿ-ը դահլիճ առաջարկում էր, Ոսկե ծիրանը հրաժարվել ա՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ ասուլիսում արդեն ասել են, որ հանվում ա։ Իսկ ֆիլմի հեղինակները Ոսկե ծիրանին հորդորել են ասուլիսի ժամանակ ասել, որ հնարավոր ա, որ այլ դահլիճ կտրամադրվի, բայց մեկ ա հայտարարել են, որ հանվում ա ծրագիրը։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.07.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> «Ոսկե ծիրանի» ծրագրի համակարգողը պարզաբանում ա խնդիրը. 
> 
> հ.գ. Ճիշտ ա պարզաբանում ա ընդամենը թե ինչու են ծրագիրն ամբողջությամբ հանել, իսկ թե ինչի պիտի հանեին հենց այս ֆիլմը, այդպես էլ կարծես չպարզվեց։ Դահլիճ չէին տրամադրում, թե՞ ինչ։


Ես վիդեոն էի ման գալիս ։)

Ոնց հասկանում եմ, կինոմիությունը կոնկրետ 2 ֆիլմերին հրաժարվել ա դահլիճ տրամադրել, իրանք էլ ասել են ուրեմն ամբողջ ծրագիրը կհանենք, ոչ թե երկու ֆիլմ։ Ու ես էս հարցում դա ճիշտ որոշում եմ համարում։
Վատն են ա, որ չեն կարացել/հասցրել ուրիշ դահլիճ ճարեն։

----------

CactuSoul (27.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես վիդեոն էի ման գալիս ։)
> 
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ, կինոմիությունը կոնկրետ 2 ֆիլմերին հրաժարվել ա դահլիճ տրամադրել, իրանք էլ ասել են ուրեմն ամբողջ ծրագիրը կհանենք, ոչ թե երկու ֆիլմ։ Ու ես էս հարցում դա ճիշտ որոշում եմ համարում։
> Վատն են ա, որ չեն կարացել/հասցրել ուրիշ դահլիճ ճարեն։


Կինոմիությունը ուլտիմատում ա դրել, որ կա՛մ երկու ֆիլմերն են հանում, կա՛մ ամբողջ ծրագիրը։
Իսկ դահլիճ ճարելու պահերով մատը մատին չեն խփել։ Ֆիլմերից մեկի հեղինակներն ու ՆՓԱԿ-ն են առաջարկել ուրիշ դահլիճ։ Իսկ Ծիրանը փորձել ա զուտ հնարավորինս արագ խնդրից ազատվի, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ անի, որ որևէ տեղ ցուցադրվի։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.07.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, էս տղան ոնց կարողացել, կրուտիտ ա լինում։ ՆՓԱԿ-ը դահլիճ առաջարկում էր, Ոսկե ծիրանը հրաժարվել ա՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ ասուլիսում արդեն ասել են, որ հանվում ա։ Իսկ ֆիլմի հեղինակները Ոսկե ծիրանին հորդորել են ասուլիսի ժամանակ ասել, որ հնարավոր ա, որ այլ դահլիճ կտրամադրվի, բայց մեկ ա հայտարարել են, որ հանվում ա ծրագիրը։


Ասում ա էդ երկու ֆիլմը չէինք կարող ցուցադրել, հեղինակներին առաջարկել ենք ծրագիրը ներկայացնել առանց էդ ֆիլմերի, եթե համաձայն են, մինչև ասուլիսը թող տեղեկացնեն դրա մասին, մինչև ասուլիսը պատասխան չենք ստացել, ստիպված հանել ենք ծրագիրն ամբողջությամբ։

Բայց էն երկուսը ինչի՞ պիտի հանեին։

----------


## Արէա

> Ես վիդեոն էի ման գալիս ։)
> 
> Ոնց հասկանում եմ, կինոմիությունը կոնկրետ 2 ֆիլմերին հրաժարվել ա դահլիճ տրամադրել, իրանք էլ ասել են ուրեմն ամբողջ ծրագիրը կհանենք, ոչ թե երկու ֆիլմ։ Ու ես էս հարցում դա ճիշտ որոշում եմ համարում։
> Վատն են ա, որ չեն կարացել/հասցրել ուրիշ դահլիճ ճարեն։





> Կինոմիությունը ուլտիմատում ա դրել, որ կա՛մ երկու ֆիլմերն են հանում, կա՛մ ամբողջ ծրագիրը։
> Իսկ դահլիճ ճարելու պահերով մատը մատին չեն խփել։ Ֆիլմերից մեկի հեղինակներն ու ՆՓԱԿ-ն են առաջարկել ուրիշ դահլիճ։ Իսկ Ծիրանը փորձել ա զուտ հնարավորինս արագ խնդրից ազատվի, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ անի, որ որևէ տեղ ցուցադրվի։


Կինոմիությունն ո՞վ ա։ Իրե՞նք են որոշում, թե ասենք Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում ինչ ֆիլմ պիտի ցուցադրվի։

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

Բայց ինչի՞ ա էս թեման Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն-ում։

----------

boooooooom (14.07.2017), Enna Adoly (14.07.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (14.07.2017), Արէա (14.07.2017), Տրիբուն (14.07.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ակնկալվում ա, որ ստեղ նաև ԼԳԲՏ-ի քննարկմանն ենք հասնելու  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ասում ա էդ երկու ֆիլմը չէինք կարող ցուցադրել, հեղինակներին առաջարկել ենք ծրագիրը ներկայացնել առանց էդ ֆիլմերի, եթե համաձայն են, մինչև ասուլիսը թող տեղեկացնեն դրա մասին, մինչև ասուլիսը պատասխան չենք ստացել, ստիպված հանել ենք ծրագիրն ամբողջությամբ։
> 
> Բայց էն երկուսը ինչի՞ պիտի հանեին։


Դե հենց էդ ա, շատ կեղտոտ քայլի են գնացել։ Էդ ուլտիմատումից հետո փոխանակ ասեն՝ այ եզեր, դուք ով եք, որ մեզ գրաքննեք, մոտեցել են ֆիլմերի հեղինակներին (ընդ որում, մենակ Լսիր ինձի հեղինակներին, պարզվում ա՝ Ծիրանի այգիների հեղինակը բանից բեխաբար ա էղել լրիվ) ու համոզել, որ հանուն մյուս 35 ֆիլմերի իրանք հրաժարվեն իրանց ֆիլմից, իրանք էլ չեն հրաժարվել։

Իսկ էդ երկուսը պիտի հանեին, որովհետև ԼԳԲՏ անձանց թեմաներով էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կինոմիությունն ո՞վ ա։ Իրե՞նք են որոշում, թե ասենք Մոսկվա կինոթատրոնում ինչ ֆիլմ պիտի ցուցադրվի։


Խոսքը կինո Մոսկվայի մասին չի, այլ Մալյանի թատրոնի։ Էդ ծրագիրն էնտեղ պիտի ցուցադրվեր։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, կինոմիության տարածքն ա։

----------

Արէա (14.07.2017)

----------


## Արէա

> Իսկ էդ երկուսը պիտի հանեին, որովհետև ԼԳԲՏ անձանց թեմաներով էր։


Սա գիտեմ, ուզում եմ հասկանամ հայաստանում ո՞վ ա որոշում, թե որ կինոթատրոնը ինչ ֆիլմ պիտի ցույց տա։
Կինոմիությունն ո՞վ ա, օրենքով տենց իրավասություն ունի՞։

----------


## Արէա

> Խոսքը կինո Մոսկվայի մասին չի, այլ Մալյանի թատրոնի։ Էդ ծրագիրն էնտեղ պիտի ցուցադրվեր։ Ոնց հասկանում եմ, կինոմիության տարածքն ա։


Հասկացա։ Իսկ կոնկրետ ֆիլմի ցուցադրության համար տարածքն ո՞վ ա ընտրում, «Ոսկե ծիրա՞նը»։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սա գիտեմ, ուզում եմ հասկանամ հայաստանում ո՞վ ա որոշում, թե որ կինոթատրոնը ինչ ֆիլմ պիտի ցույց տա։
> Կինոմիությունն ո՞վ ա, օրենքով տենց իրավասություն ունի՞։


Օրենքով ոչ ոք նման իրավասություն չունի։ Օրենքով Հայաստանում գրաքննություն չկա։ Բայց դե կինոմիությունը Սովետից ժառանգած կայֆերով էդ ֆունկցիան իրա վրա ա վերցնում։ Կողքից էլ ՀԱԵ-ն դամ ա պահում։




> Հասկացա։ Իսկ կոնկրետ ֆիլմի ցուցադրության համար տարածքն ո՞վ ա ընտրում, «Ոսկե ծիրա՞նը»։


Հա, Ոսկե ծիրանը։ Տվյալ դեպքում խնդիրը նրանում էր, որ Մալյանի թատրոնի հետ պայմանավորվածությունը բանավոր էր։ Ու էն մարդը, որի հետ էղել էր պայմանավորվածությունը, հունիսի վերջին մահացել էր։

----------

Արէա (14.07.2017), Տրիբուն (14.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ամբողջ ծրագիրը հանել ասելով՝ ի՞նչ նկատի ունեք: Տեսանյութը չեմ կարող հիմա նայել:
Այսինքն՝ Ոսկե ծիրանը ընդհանրապես չի կայացե՞լ, թե ամբողջ ծրագիր հանելը ուրիշ բան է նշանակում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամբողջ ծրագիրը հանել ասելով՝ ի՞նչ նկատի ունեք: Տեսանյութը չեմ կարող հիմա նայել:
> Այսինքն՝ Ոսկե ծիրանը ընդհանրապես չի կայացե՞լ, թե ամբողջ ծրագիր հանելը ուրիշ բան է նշանակում:


Ոսկե ծիրանը մի քանի կատեգորիայից ա բաղկացած, որոնցից ամեն մեկում չգիտեմ քանի ֆիլմ կա։ Կոնկրետ Հայացք ներսից և դրսից կատեգորիան արտամրցութային ա ու անդրադառնում ա հայկական ու հայերի մասին տարբեր թեմաների։ Էդ կատեգորիայում 37 ֆիլմ կար, որոնցից երկուսը ԼԳԲՏ թեմաներով։ Այ էդ ամբողջ կատեգորիան հանել են։ Ոսկե ծիրանի մյուս՝ մրցութային ծրագրերն իրենց տեղում են։

----------

ivy (14.07.2017), Աթեիստ (14.07.2017), Տրիբուն (14.07.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Օրենքով ոչ ոք նման իրավասություն չունի։ Օրենքով Հայաստանում գրաքննություն չկա։ Բայց դե կինոմիությունը *Սովետից ժառանգած կայֆերով* էդ ֆունկցիան իրա վրա ա վերցնում։շ


Աչքիս այնքան են «ժառանգած» կայֆերում, որ Սթրայսենդի էֆեկտի մասին լսած էլ չկան․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.07.2017), Աթեիստ (14.07.2017), Տրիբուն (14.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Աչքիս այնքան են «ժառանգած» կայֆերում, որ Սթրայսենդի էֆեկտի մասին լսած էլ չկան․․․


Դե հենց էդ ա, կարծում են՝ որ իրանք ասում են, ուրեմն մարդիկ ուրիշ ձև չեն ունենա նայելու։ Կարող ա Սովետում Սիբիր-միբիրով սպառնալով անցներ, բայց չեն ջոկում, որ հիմա անկախ երկրում են: Անգամ եթե տեսականորեն սաղ կինոդահլիճները հրաժարվեն ցուցադրությունից, ինտերնետը կա ու կա:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.07.2017), Մուշու (15.07.2017), Վոլտերա (14.07.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Դե հենց էդ ա, կարծում են՝ որ իրանք ասում են, ուրեմն մարդիկ ուրիշ ձև չեն ունենա նայելու։ Կարող ա Սովետում Սիբիր-միբիրով սպառնալով անցներ, բայց չեն ջոկում, որ հիմա անկախ երկրում են: Անգամ եթե տեսականորեն սաղ կինոդահլիճները հրաժարվեն ցուցադրությունից, ինտերնետը կա ու կա:


Ինձ թվում է` էստեղ չնայելու խնդիրը չի եղել իրենց առաջ, այլ վախեցել են հասարակության մեջ բողոքի ալիքից կամ ընդհանուր պայթյունավտանգ մթնոլորտից. ահավոր հոմոֆոբ է հայաստանյան հասարակությունը, գուցե մտածել են, որ կինոթատրոններում նման թեմաներ բարձրացնելը սկանդալների կբերի` հաշվի առնելով հանդիսատեսի դիրքորոշումը։ Թե չէ դժվար թե իրենց հուզի` ամեն մարդ իր տանը ինչ է նայում, ինչ չի նայում։
Ենթադրում եմ ուղղակի։

----------

Enna Adoly (14.07.2017), Գաղթական (14.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում է` էստեղ չնայելու խնդիրը չի եղել իրենց առաջ, այլ վախեցել են հասարակության մեջ բողոքի ալիքից կամ ընդհանուր պայթյունավտանգ մթնոլորտից. ահավոր հոմոֆոբ է հայաստանյան հասարակությունը, գուցե մտածել են, որ կինոթատրոններում նման թեմաներ բարձրացնելը սկանդալների կբերի` հաշվի առնելով հանդիսատեսի դիրքորոշումը։ Թե չէ դժվար թե իրենց հուզի` ամեն մարդ իր տանը ինչ է նայում, ինչ չի նայում։
> Ենթադրում եմ ուղղակի։


Ինձ ավելի շատ թվում ա՝ աչոկ հավաքելու պահ ա: Կինոմիության նախագահը մահացել ա, իրա տեղը ԺՊ ա, որը երևի ուզում ա զբաղեցնել հենց նախագահի պաշտոնը: Ի՞նչ անել վերևներին դուր գալու համար: Հնարավորինս հոմոֆոբ ու հայու գեն խաղալ: Էն ա, հիմա էլ ՀԱԵ-ն ա վեր-վեր թռնում:

Ի դեպ, իրականում կինոմիություն զանգեր եղել են, որը ֆեյսբուքյան մի իդիոտ ա կազմակերպել: Բայց կինոմիությունը դրանց բերանները փակելու փոխարեն սենց խաղեր ա տալիս: Էս ամբողջ պատմության մեջ ինձ ամենաշատը Ոսկե ծիրանի վարքն ա զարմացնում: Թե չէ հայու գեներից ինչ ասես սպասելի ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.07.2017)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Էս վերջերս էս տիպի բաներից աբսուրդի զգացումից քիչ ա մնում տրաքեմ։ Բա որ մտնում հիմնավորումներն ես կարդում, արդեն հակափաստարկ բերելդ չի գալիս։ Որ էս շուխուրը ընկել էր, մտքովս հեչ չէր անցնում, որ Ոսկե Ծիրանը իրոք կհաներ ֆիլմը, հիմա սենց ապուշացած եմ ու ջղայն :Angry2: ։
Հարցը էն ա, որ մարդկանց հետ շփվում ես հիմնական մասը տենց վերաբերմունք ցույց չի տալիս, ընդհակառակ՝ եթե նույնիսկ դեմ են խոսում, զգում ես, որ իրականում ուղղակի իրանց մոտ լիքը հարցեր կան, որոնց պետք ա պատասխանել։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.07.2017), Մուշու (15.07.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինձ թվում է` էստեղ չնայելու խնդիրը չի եղել իրենց առաջ, այլ վախեցել են հասարակության մեջ բողոքի ալիքից կամ ընդհանուր պայթյունավտանգ մթնոլորտից. ահավոր հոմոֆոբ է հայաստանյան հասարակությունը, գուցե մտածել են, որ կինոթատրոններում նման թեմաներ բարձրացնելը սկանդալների կբերի` հաշվի առնելով հանդիսատեսի դիրքորոշումը։ Թե չէ դժվար թե իրենց հուզի` ամեն մարդ իր տանը ինչ է նայում, ինչ չի նայում։
> Ենթադրում եմ ուղղակի։


Ես առավել քան վստահ եմ, որ բողոքի ալիք չի լինի։
Շատ շատ էն փիղը իրա ճտերին հավաքեր ընկներ փողոց։ Մեր հասարակությունն ինչքան էլ որ վատ արտահայտվի, իրական կյանքում ահագին հանդուրժող ա։
Ասենք էնօր ՖԲ-ում ինչ որ վիճակագրություն էր, որ ճնշող մեծամասնությունը չի հանդուրժում պոռնկությունը, բայց նենց չի որ տեղերը չգիտեն, գնան, «տան սպանեն»։
Պարզապես, ինչպես Բյուրը նշեց, մի քանի համբալ հայուգեն ա խաղում։

----------

Տրիբուն (14.07.2017)

----------


## Smokie

Բա մյուս 35 ֆիլմերը ու դրանց հեղինակների աշխատանքը ափսո՞ս չէին: Որքանո՞վ ա արդարացի ու ճիշտ` իմանալը, որ երկու տարբերակում էլ իրենց ֆիլմերը Ոսկե Ծիրանից դուրս գալու վտանգի տակ են, ուղղակի երկրորդ դեպքում տուժելու են նաև ուրիշ ֆիլմեր ու չհրաժարվել Ոսկե Ծիրանից թեկուզ էդ մեծամասնությունը պաշտպանելու/պահպանելեւ համար:  

Մեկ ա, ինչպես մի հարցազրույցում ասել ա ֆիլմի հերոսներից մեկը` Լսիր ինձը կարող ա ցուցադրվի այլ տեղերով ու ժողովուրդը դիտելու հնարավորություն կունենա, Ոսկե Ծիրանով ամեն ինչ չի ավարտվում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սմոք, ախր պարզ չի՞, որ եթե տենց բան անելով դու ինքդ քո ֆիլմը մյուսներից ցածր ես դասում։
Ջենտլմենության հարց չէր, որ իրանք մյուսների խաթր հետ քաշվեին։

Եթե դիմացինք սկզբունքորեն չի ուզում էդ թեմայով ֆիլմ ցուցադրել, դու իրանից ավելի սկզբունքային պտի ըլնես։ Որտև դիմացինդ աբորիգեն ա, իրա սկզբունքներ էլ համապատասխան մակարդակի։

----------

Մուշու (18.07.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա մյուս 35 ֆիլմերը ու դրանց հեղինակների աշխատանքը ափսո՞ս չէին: Որքանո՞վ ա արդարացի ու ճիշտ` իմանալը, որ երկու տարբերակում էլ իրենց ֆիլմերը Ոսկե Ծիրանից դուրս գալու վտանգի տակ են, ուղղակի երկրորդ դեպքում տուժելու են նաև ուրիշ ֆիլմեր ու չհրաժարվել Ոսկե Ծիրանից թեկուզ էդ մեծամասնությունը պաշտպանելու/պահպանելեւ համար:  
> 
> Մեկ ա, ինչպես մի հարցազրույցում ասել ա ֆիլմի հերոսներից մեկը` Լսիր ինձը կարող ա ցուցադրվի այլ տեղերով ու ժողովուրդը դիտելու հնարավորություն կունենա, Ոսկե Ծիրանով ամեն ինչ չի ավարտվում:


Բացի Աթեիստի ասածից, նաև Ոսկե ծիրանն ուզում էր մաքուր դուրս գալ էս պատմությունից։ Պատկերացրու, երկու ֆիլմերի հեղինակները հանեին իրենց ֆիլմերը, Ոսկե ծիրանն ասեր՝ իրենք են հանել, սկանդալ չէր լինի, ամեն ինչ կփակվեր-կգնար։ Ոսկե ծիրանն ուզեցել ա պատասխանատվությունը ֆիլմերի հեղինակների վրա գցել։ Ու բնական ա, մյուս 35 ֆիլմերի հեղինակների նկատմամբ արդար չի, բայց Ոսկե ծիրանն ա էդ որոշումը կայացրել։ Կարար նաև որոշեր երկու ֆիլմերը հանել։ Բայց էդ դեպքում սկանդալն ավելի մեծ կլիներ։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.07.2017)

----------


## Smokie

> Բացի Աթեիստի ասածից, նաև Ոսկե ծիրանն ուզում էր մաքուր դուրս գալ էս պատմությունից։ Պատկերացրու, երկու ֆիլմերի հեղինակները հանեին իրենց ֆիլմերը, Ոսկե ծիրանն ասեր՝ իրենք են հանել, սկանդալ չէր լինի, ամեն ինչ կփակվեր-կգնար։ Ոսկե ծիրանն ուզեցել ա պատասխանատվությունը ֆիլմերի հեղինակների վրա գցել։ Ու բնական ա, մյուս 35 ֆիլմերի հեղինակների նկատմամբ արդար չի, բայց Ոսկե ծիրանն ա էդ որոշումը կայացրել։ Կարար նաև որոշեր երկու ֆիլմերը հանել։ Բայց էդ դեպքում սկանդալն ավելի մեծ կլիներ։


Իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ եթե




> *ու համոզել, որ հանուն մյուս 35 ֆիլմերի իրանք հրաժարվեն իրանց ֆիլմից, իրանք էլ չեն հրաժարվել։*


Համ հրաժարվեին, համ էլ հետո հրապարակավ մեղադրեին, թե "մեզ էլի հալածել են, ստիպել են հրաժարվել" :Cray: 




> Սմոք, ախր պարզ չի՞, որ եթե տենց բան անելով դու ինքդ քո ֆիլմը մյուսներից ցածր ես դասում։
> Ջենտլմենության հարց չէր, որ իրանք մյուսների խաթր հետ քաշվեին։
> 
> Եթե դիմացինք սկզբունքորեն չի ուզում էդ թեմայով ֆիլմ ցուցադրել, դու իրանից ավելի սկզբունքային պտի ըլնես։ Որտև դիմացինդ աբորիգեն ա, իրա սկզբունքներ էլ համապատասխան մակարդակի։


Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, ես հաստատ էդպես կանեի Արտ: Ես դա եմ ճիշտ համարում:
Եթե նույնիսկ աբորիգեն ա, ես չէի իջնի իր մակարդակին ու մյուսների ֆիլմերը չէի թողնի հանեն: Էն էլ էն դեպքում երբ իրանք բոլորովին կապ չունեն ինձ ու էդ աբորիգեններին վերաբերվող պատմության մեջ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սմոք, սենց օրինակ բերեմ։
Դպրոցում մի հատ անասուն դասատուա լինում, որը մի աշակերտին չի սիրում։

Մտնում ա դասարան ու ասում ա, եթե ուզում եք որ դաս անենք, էդ աշակերտը պտի լքի դասարանը։ Ընդ որում սաղ դասարանը գիտի, որ էդ աշակերտը ոչ մի վատ բան չի արել։ Պարզապես անասունի սիմպատիան չի բռնել։

Ինչքանո՞վ ա ճիշտ անասունի ասածով անելը։

----------

Մուշու (18.07.2017)

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոք, սենց օրինակ բերեմ։
> Դպրոցում մի հատ անասուն դասատուա լինում, որը մի աշակերտին չի սիրում։
> 
> *Մտնում ա դասարան ու ասում ա, եթե ուզում եք որ դաս անենք, էդ աշակերտը պտի լքի դասարանը։* Ընդ որում սաղ դասարանը գիտի, որ էդ աշակերտը ոչ մի վատ բան չի արել։ Պարզապես անասունի սիմպատիան չի բռնել։
> 
> Ինչքանո՞վ ա ճիշտ անասունի ասածով անելը։


Իսկ երեխաներին ուրիշ ի՞նչ ա պետք` ազատություն Յուրի Դետոչկինի: :Jpit: 

Մի եռալաշ հիշեցի, որ դասատուն կեղտոտ, մրոտ դասի եկած մի տղու վրա ջղայնանում ա, ասում "մյուս անգամ մեկնումեկդ էս տեսքով գաք, դասի չեմ թողնի": Հաջորդ օրը ներս ա մտնում` տեսնում բոլորը :Vayreni:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Մտնում ա դասարան ու ասում ա, եթե ուզում եք որ դաս անենք, էդ աշակերտը պտի լքի դասարանը։


Երևի օրինակն էսպես ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ.

դասատուն առանձին բռնումա իր էդ չսիրած երեխուն ու ասումա՝ եթե մյուս դասին էլ գաս, ամբողջ դասարանին, քո պատճառով, դուրս կանեմ:
իսկ դասարանի մնացած երեխեքը բանից անտեղյակ են..



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ եթե
> 
> 
> 
> Համ հրաժարվեին, համ էլ հետո հրապարակավ մեղադրեին, թե "մեզ էլի հալածել են, ստիպել են հրաժարվել"


Տեսականորեն կարար նաև էդպես լիներ։ Բայց ֆիլմի հեղինակներն այլ ճանապարհ են ընտրել, ու կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ են արել։ Ճիշտ են արել, որովհետև կինոմիությունը Ոսկե Ծիրանի առաջ ա պահանջներ դնում, ու խնդիրը պիտի կինոմիության ու Ոսկե ծիրանի միջև լուծվի, ոչ թե երրորդ կողմին խառնեն իրար։ Տեսականորեն եթե ֆիլմի հեղինակները հանեին ֆիլմը ու շուխուռ անեին, Ոսկե ծիրանը կարար ասեր՝ դուք եք ձեր ֆիլմը հանել, չհանեիք։

----------

Rammstein (16.07.2017), Աթեիստ (16.07.2017), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2017), Տրիբուն (16.07.2017)

----------


## keyboard



----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջապես սկսեցին խոսել կինեմատոգրաֆիստների միությունից։

----------

